# Free SO2 vs Total SO2



## RegionRat (Jan 11, 2013)

Can some explain the difference between; free, and total levels of SO2?

Thanks

RR


----------



## tingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Total so2= fixed+free so2. Fixed so2 is the part that binds to oxygen, bacteria, etc. free is the part that still remains left over to continue protecting the wine.


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay, easy enough. Thanks.

Which should I be more concerned about? I am getting ready to start testing stuff that has been bulk aging a few months. Should I test for free, total, or both?

RR


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2013)

Check for Free S02!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 12, 2013)

Here is a pretty good article (PDF) on the differences between Free SO2 and Total SO2


----------



## GEM (Jan 13, 2013)

By the way, Morewine has a number of very good articles on their website that I would highly recommend any new winemaker read, even some "oldtime winemakers." Cheers, Gary


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 13, 2013)

GEM said:


> By the way, Morewine has a number of very good articles on their website that I would highly recommend any new winemaker read, even some "oldtime winemakers." Cheers, Gary


Thanks Gary. The above pdf caused me to find them. I have started reading them.

RR


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 13, 2013)

All very good articles plus the price is right. I have them all printed out and put into three ring binders.


----------

